# Storyteller Ranch



## caro831

Hi Im Caro and this is my first post. Forgive any accidental no-no's please.
My grandma was an international speaker and storyteller whose specialty was California Folktales and Spanish California.
Id like to paint a sign to name our old family property after her but I want to get the correct word.
Rancho Cuentista? Rancho cuentocuenta?
Please help me so Im not laughed at!


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

"Cuentista" es técnicamente adecuada.
"Cuentacuento" no creo que exista como palabra, pero suena más juguetón y folclórico, que es probablemente el efecto que estés buscando.


----------



## Circunflejo

Welcome to the forum, @caro831!

I don't like cuentista because it has a double meaning and one of them isn't positive.
Cuentacuentos would be a nice option but a rancho cuentacuentos would mean that the rancho itself would be the storyteller. Rancho de la cuentacuentos is the way to go because that would mean the rancho of the storyteller.



MonsieurGonzalito said:


> "Cuentacuento" no creo que exista como palabra


Cuentacuento no, pero cuentacuentos sí. Un/a cuentacuentos es quien cuenta cuentos.


----------



## boroman

En México los storytellers son cuentacuentos, así que sería Rancho Cuentacuentos. Suena turístico, eso sí.


----------



## Soledad Medina

En mi opinión es "cuentacuentos".    Por cierto, hace muchísimos años abrí un hilo con "storyteller" y la opinión mayoritaria fue para "cuentacuentos".  
Por si alguien desea verlo, aquí va:
storyteller

Saludos


----------



## caro831

Yikes mi español es muy "rusty", and the google translate doesn't always express the true meaning of the words. Perhaps someone can reply in ENGLISH POR FAVOR? or is this the way of the forum, to reply en español? Did I post in the incorrect forum?



Circunflejo said:


> Welcome to the forum, @caro831!
> 
> I don't like cuentista because it has a double meaning and one of them isn't positive.
> Cuentacuentos would be a nice option but a rancho cuentacuentos would mean that the rancho itself would be the storyteller. Rancho de la cuentacuentos is the way to go because that would mean the rancho of the storyteller.
> 
> Cuentacuento no, pero cuentacuentos sí. Un/a cuentacuentos es quien cuenta cuentos.


Thank You! Thats what I want...Rancho of the (female) Storyteller(who tells and dramatizes old stories for groups of people)


----------



## lauranazario

Welcome, caro831. This is a bilingual forum so you are bound to get replies in both languages.

I don't know how widespread is the usage/knowledge of the word "cuentacuentos" in ALL Spanish-speaking regions.
Therefore, would you consider an alternative? For example:

• Rancho de los cuentos = meaning, the ranch of stories
• Rancho de los relatos = meaning, the ranch of tales

Hope that helps,
LN


----------



## Soledad Medina

I understand caro831 wants a name for the ranch in Spanish because her grandma was an international storyteller whose specialty was California Folktales and Spanish California.

Rancho Cuentacuentos


----------



## Circunflejo

caro831 said:


> Rancho of the (female) Storyteller(who tells and dramatizes old stories for groups of people)


As I said above, that would be rancho de la cuentacuentos. If it was a male storyteller, it would be rancho del cuentacuentos. You may consider too _el rancho de la cuentacuentos_ (the Rancho of the female storyteller).


Soledad Medina said:


> I understand caro831 wants a name for the ranch in Spanish because her grandma was an international storyteller whose specialty was California Folktales and Spanish California.
> 
> Rancho Cuentacuentos



Rancho de la cuentacuentos. See the quote at the top of this same post to know why Rancho Cuentacuentos doesn't work in this case.


----------



## Soledad Medina

Circunflejo, I thought about naming the ranch as *Rancho de la cuentacuentos*, then changed my mind because it's more poetic to say Rancho Cuentacuentos.  It makes you feel that the ranch itself has become a storyteller.
Regards,
Soledad


----------



## Circunflejo

Soledad Medina said:


> it's more poetic to say Rancho Cuentacuentos. It makes you feel that the ranch itself has become a storyteller.


I see and understand your point but it's not what the OP was looking for although she could change her mind too...


----------



## Soledad Medina

Just a comment.  I have seen   Rancho Anita and not Rancho de Anita, and maybe it's okay to do it this way.  But I only thought in giving a little bit of poetry to the ranch when I said Rancho Cuentacuentos.    I think it's a beautiful name.


----------



## gengo

Here in California, which used to be a state of Mexico, there are many places with Spanish names, and people often name their property "Rancho X."  And while I'm not a native Spanish speaker, I agree with Soledad that Rancho Cuentacuentos sounds more romantic than the possibly more grammatically accurate Rancho de la Cuentacuentos.

However, I suspect that many Californians who do not speak Spanish may have difficulty pronouncing the word cuentacuentos.  Therefore, another option might be Rancho Folclórico.  That word is often used in Mexico to refer to the old traditions that were established in the 18th and 19th centuries, including dances, music, dress, tales, and so forth.  I think the word folclórico would also be slightly easier for Americans to pronounce.

Anyway, those are my opinions.  It's a beautiful tribute for the OP to make a sign to honor her grandmother.  I picture a sign that arches over a gateway leading to the house, and I'm sure Grandma will be smiling down on it.


----------



## Circunflejo

gengo said:


> Therefore, another option might be Rancho Folclórico.


The problem with folclórico is that people are more likely to think about dances and music than about storytellers. And it has the same problem than Rancho Cuentacuentos, there's no reference to a person in the name itself.


----------



## Soledad Medina

Gengo, the name Rancho Folclórico is beautiful and I love it.   You're a genius!
Saludos


----------



## gato radioso

Have a look at this:

*El Rancho de los mil cuentos.*


----------



## Soledad Medina

If one day, someone buys a ranch and name it Rancho Poesía I believe that's the best way to honor me because I love poetry with all my heart.  If OP wants to honor her grandma, just saying Rancho Cuentacuentos o Rancho Folclórico, her dream will become a reality.

Sorry if I cannot express myself in English the same way I do it in my native language.


----------



## Ballenero

Another option:
Rancho La Cuentacuentos.


----------



## Circunflejo

Soledad Medina said:


> If one day, someone buys a ranch and name it Rancho Poesía I believe that's the best way to honor me because I love poetry with all my heart.


I don't know about a Rancho Poesía but I know about a Casa de la Poesía (Casa de la Poesía (Madrid) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre).


----------



## Marsianitoh

Rancho (de) La Tejedora de Historias/ Cuentos.


----------



## gengo

Marsianitoh said:


> Rancho (de) La Tejedora de Historias/ Cuentos.



Aún más difícil de pronunciar para los no hispanohablantes.  Imagínate cómo mutilarían las palabras con la jota y la hache muda.

EDIT:  I just remembered that the OP doesn't read Spanish well, so I'll add this in English:  The above suggestion, although otherwise perfectly good, might be very hard for Americans who don't speak Spanish to pronounce, because of the J and silent H.


----------



## Marsianitoh

gengo said:


> Aún más difícil de pronunciar para los no hispanohablantes.  Imagínate cómo mutilarían las palabras con la jota y la hache muda.
> 
> EDIT:  I just remembered that the OP doesn't read Spanish well, so I'll add this in English:  The above suggestion, although otherwise perfectly good, might be very hard for Americans who don't speak Spanish to pronounce, because of the J and silent H.


She can use "...de Cuentos". And if they can manage to say Jalisco, Tijuana and jalapeño they shouldn't have problems to say tejedora.
I'm with Circunflejo, "Rancho Folclórico" doesn't work for me, it brings music to mind . On top of that,  at least in Spain " folclórico" can have negative nuances.
Honestly, it sounds terrible. If I saw a sign like that I would expect the ranch to be a place where you can see some corny show with mariachis and girls with long plaits dancing.
How about " Rancho Cuentos de mis Raíces"? Is that too difficult to pronounce too?


----------



## Soledad Medina

My native language is Spanish and, for me, the word "folclórico" doesn't have any negative meaning.  On the contrary, it's a word that conveys beautiful feelings.   By the way, the word folklore means the traditional beliefs, customs, and stories of a community, passed through the generations by word of mouth. 
Saludos


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

"Folclórico" would do a disservice to any Spanish heritage, as the word itself is of English origin.


----------



## Soledad Medina

With due respect, I don't agree with you.  But that's why I love WR as you and I can have  a different opinion and still share the same space.
Soledad


----------



## Marsianitoh

Soledad Medina said:


> My native language is Spanish and, for me, the word "folclórico" doesn't have any negative meaning.  On the contrary, it's a word that conveys beautiful feelings.   By the way, the word folklore means the traditional beliefs, customs, and stories of a community, passed through the generations by word of mouth.
> Saludos


I'm perfectly aware of the meaning of folklore. And "folclórico" can have negative nuances in Spain, believe me.
I would never, ever link a name like " Rancho Folclórico" with the idea that her granny was a storyteller.  I would choose something that refers to her more directly ( and is a bit less ugly) like " Rancho Cuentos/relatos de la Abuelita" . O simplemente " Rancho (Los) Relatos".


----------



## gato radioso

Soledad Medina said:


> My native language is Spanish and, for me, the word "folclórico" doesn't have any negative meaning.  On the contrary, it's a word that conveys beautiful feelings.   By the way, the word folklore means the traditional beliefs, customs, and stories of a community, passed through the generations by word of mouth.
> Saludos


Well, it can have a rather negative nuance, in Spain at least.
Although we share the same definition you gave, this word is sometimes used here to describe someone who has  an exaggerated point of view on those traditions or usually has a very histrionic behaviour, a sort of drama queen. But I guess that meaning might not be generalized in all Spanish-speaking countries.


----------



## Soledad Medina

Marsianitoh, I have never lived in Spain even though my grandparents on both sides are from your country.  Thank you for explaining that the word 'folclórico' has negative nuances in Spain.  However, I can assure you that it's different in other parts of the world.  I remember when I graduated from College and went to Mexico with some friends from my class.   The word folclórico in México conveys positive and beautiful feelings, as well as in Cuba and other Latin American countries.
Soledad


----------



## Ballenero

I am from Spain and I don't see the negative meaning of "folclórico".
Anyway, the ranch is in California so let's forget about Spain.
Other suggestions:
-Rancho Contadora.
Contador/a is someone who tells stories.
-Rancho Fabuloso.
Fabuloso comes from fábula.


----------



## gengo

Ballenero said:


> -Rancho Contadora.



Yes!  That's an excellent suggestion.  Easy to pronounce and relates directly to storytelling.  The only problem I see is that in AmL a contadora can also be a female accountant, a contable in Spain.  So it might be a funny name for a Mexican.

What we really need here is the input of some Mexican foreros.  Where are Rocko and JeSuisSnob?


----------



## boroman

Si los anglohablantes no saben pronunciar cuentacuentos, que separe las dos palabras. Contadora es una isla de Panamá y destino turístico, por cierto.


----------



## Marsianitoh

boroman said:


> Contadora es una isla de Panamá.


Y si no me equivoco otra forma de decir "contable" ( accountant, acabo de ver que mientras escribía lo ha puesto Gengo) no creo que nadie lo relacione con contar historias. Lo mismo pasa con Rancho Fabuloso, eso es un rancho muy bueno, no tiene que ver con que alguien relacionado con él contara
fábulas.
" Rancho Folclórico" es un despropósito, parece que el rancho es el folclórico, que se caracteriza por ser folclórico , por su arquitectura o por las actividades que en el se desarrollan.
Y es una opinión personal pero es que encima suena feo de cojones. Sigue siendo feo,  pero si queréis meter folclore, por lo menos decir " Rancho Folclore de mis Ancestros/ Raíces" o algo que al menos tenga sentido.


----------



## Circunflejo

_Cuentacuentos _is such a nice word that I don't know why are you looking for alternatives that are more far away from the meaning of storyteller and don't sound as nicely as _cuentacuentos_. Yes, I know it can be tricky to pronounce for English speakers but that can perfectly be part of the fun.

P.S.: Of course, you are free to look for as many alternatives as you want because that can also be funny.


----------



## gengo

Circunflejo said:


> _Cuentacuentos _is such a nice word that I don't know why are you looking for alternatives that are more far away from the meaning of storyteller and don't sound as nicely as _cuentacuentos_.



As I said in #13, I like the name Rancho Cuentacuentos (preferably without the "de la"), but Caro831 is not fluent in Spanish, and I assume that her friends and family are not, either, so I was just trying to find something that would be easier to pronounce for them.  (It's not that the word is especially hard to pronounce, but rather that it might be hard to read properly, for someone unfamiliar with Spanish orthography.)  Since the ranch is in California, something easy to pronounce (= read) would be preferable.


----------



## sarah_

caro831 said:


> whose specialty was *California Folktales and Spanish California.*





gengo said:


> I was just trying to find something that would be easier to pronounce for them.


¿Rancho Cuentos de California?



"Rancho Cuento" would be my option. It sounds very romantic to me


----------



## Magazine

sarah_ said:


> "Rancho Cuento" would be my option. It sounds very romantic to me



Why not "Rancho de Cuentos". Sounds cute .


----------



## forever_learner

Ballenero said:


> Rancho La Cuentacuentos.


Para mí, varias de las alternativas están buenísimas, pero esta es la que mejor se adapta a lo solicitado. Y una de las cosas más importantes es que desplaza el foco de atención, ya no hacia el rancho, sino hacia la nona.


----------



## franzjekill

Yo también voto por Rancho La Cuentacuentos. Me sentiría atraído a visitarlo.  En mi departamento es al revés de lo que comenta Circunflejo en #3. Si me dicen cuentacuentos, pienso en ciertos políticos. Si me dicen cuentista, a mi mente vienen los cuentos de Luis Landriscina, argentino (chaqueño), radica a pocos kilómetros de donde yo vivo, el mejor cuentista que jamás he escuchado.


----------



## Marsianitoh

Yo también voto por La Cuentacuentos.


----------



## Rocko!

Voto también por "Rancho La cuentacuentos", ya que haría alusión directa a la fallecida.


----------



## michelmontescuba

Doy mi voto a "rancho cuentacuentos", como ya se ha sugerido. Palabras como "cuentista" o "cuentero", a pesar de que son sinónimos, dependiendo del contexto y la región pueden tener connotaciones negativas y prestarse para malas interpretaciones, algo que caro831 no quiere para su propiedad.


----------



## gengo

Rocko! said:


> Voto también por "Rancho La cuentacuentos", ya que haría alusión directa a la fallecida.



Finally, a comment from a real Mexican!  I'd say that's the final answer.

My only question is about the capitalization.  I know that while in English we capitalize all the main words in a title, that is not true in Spanish, so I'm wondering if you capitalized "La" on purpose, and similarly did not capitalize the last word.  I would have expected "Rancho la cuentacuentos."

Of course, if the OP paints the sign in all-caps, it's a moot point.


----------



## Circunflejo

gengo said:


> I know that while in English we capitalize all the main words in a title, that is not true in Spanish, so I'm wondering if you capitalized "La" on purpose, and similarly did not capitalize the last word. I would have expected "Rancho la cuentacuentos."


En publicidad (eso incluye los letreros), el uso de mayúsculas y minúsculas es libre.


----------



## gengo

Circunflejo said:


> En publicidad (eso incluye los letreros), el uso de mayúsculas y minúsculas es libre.



Thanks.  So, does "Rancho La cuentacuentos" look alright to you?  To me it seems unbalanced, with two of the three words capitalized, and one of those being a minor word.


----------



## Circunflejo

gengo said:


> So, does "Rancho La cuentacuentos" look alright to you?


I wouldn't write it that way if I was a publicist but it's as valid as Rancho La Cuentacuentos, Rancho la Cuentacuentos, Rancho la cuentacuentos, RaNcHo La CuEnTaCuEnToS...


----------



## sarah_

Circunflejo said:


> RaNcHo La CuEnTaCuEnToS...



Las gafas no son de "cool", sino de "me acabo de quedar ciega". 
Tus contraseñas, Circun, seguro que son del máximo nivel de seguridad. 

Pero el ejemplo es sin exagerar, eh, Gengo 

Ahora en serio, yo sugiero seguir la norma de los apodos, porque, al fin y al cabo, es de lo que se trata en este contexto:
mayúsculas | Diccionario panhispánico de dudas
Los sobrenombres, apodos y seudónimos: _Manuel Benítez, el Cordobés; José Nemesio, alias el Chino; Alfonso X el Sabio; el Libertador; el Greco; el Pobrecito Hablador_ (seudónimo del escritor Mariano José de Larra). El artículo que antecede a los seudónimos, apodos y sobrenombres, tanto si estos acompañan al nombre propio como si lo sustituyen, debe escribirse con minúscula 

*Rancho la Cuentacuentos*

Edición:   En el #48, la cita incluye una corrección, que edito aquí posteriormente. Gracias, Circun


----------



## gengo

Thanks, Sarah.


----------



## Circunflejo

sarah_ said:


> Ahora en serio, yo seguiría la norma de los apodos, porque al fin de y al cabo es de lo que se trata en este contexto


Discrepo. Es el letrero de un rancho y eso es un texto publicitario, propagandístico o similar.


----------



## sarah_

Circunflejo said:


> Discrepo. Es el letrero de un rancho y eso es un texto publicitario, propagandístico o similar.


El nombre del rancho va a incluir lo que, a todas luces, consideraríamos un apodo o sobrenombre. Por eso, yo sugería aplicar esa norma. Evidentemente, se puede aplicar la publicitaria, para quien lo considere así. Solo que no es mi caso. El nombre de un rancho yo no lo entiendo como un texto publicitario.  En este caso, la OP señala que se trata de una propiedad familiar. Con lo cual yo, personalmente, no lo considero una "marca". O, al menos, no veo por qué tener que hacerlo.

Por otra parte, claro que en publicidad se acepta saltarse las reglas gramaticales, buscando un efecto visual, entre otros. Y además me parece perfecto  (adoro el diseño gráfico, qué me vas a contar ) pero tampoco vale cualquier cosa.
Tu último ejemplo (RaNcHo La CuEnTaCuEnToS) sería publicitario y un peligro público al mismo tiempo. Porque el conductor de cualquier coche que pasara por las inmediaciones del rancho, lo más probable es que se despistara tanto con el nombre de la finca, que acabara empotrado contra el árbol más cercano.  O dicho de otro modo, sería una publicidad espantosa. 

De nuevo en serio (al margen de la historia del árbol), así mismo lo advierte la última edición de la OLE (aunque ellos lo hacen barriendo para lo suyo, claro)
RAE::ORTOGRAFÍA





Dicho lo cual, tan solo es mi opinión.
Que @caro831 disfrute con el homenaje a su abuela.
Saludos


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Ballenero said:


> Another option:
> Rancho La Cuentacuentos.


Voto por este nombre


----------



## Graciela J

sarah_ said:


> Ahora en serio, yo sugiero seguir la norma de los apodos, porque, al fin y al cabo, es de lo que se trata en este contexto:
> mayúsculas | Diccionario panhispánico de dudas
> Los sobrenombres, apodos y seudónimos: _Manuel Benítez, el Cordobés; José Nemesio, alias el Chino; Alfonso X el Sabio; el Libertador; el Greco; el Pobrecito Hablador_ (seudónimo del escritor Mariano José de Larra). El artículo que antecede a los seudónimos, apodos y sobrenombres, tanto si estos acompañan al nombre propio como si lo sustituyen, debe escribirse con minúscula
> 
> *Rancho la Cuentacuentos*



Pero "la CuentaCuentos" no es un apodo del rancho, sino de la abuela de Caro.

Yo escribiría el nombre como *Rancho "La Cuentacuentos"*, o *Rancho "La cuentacuentos"*.


----------



## sarah_

Graciela J said:


> Pero "la CuentaCuentos" no es un apodo del rancho, sino de la abuela de Caro.
> 
> Yo escribiría el nombre como *Rancho "La Cuentacuentos"*, o *Rancho "La cuentacuentos"*.


Ya, ya, claro. El rancho va a tomar el sobrenombre de la abuela.
Pero ese apodo, aplicando la norma, se escribe con el artículo en minúscula.
Tus comillas me gustan mucho


----------



## Circunflejo

sarah_ said:


> Tus comillas me gustan mucho


A mí no. Lo siento.


----------



## sarah_

Circunflejo said:


> A mí no. Lo siento.



Pero ¿a que estamos los dos metidos en casa? En eso, al menos, seguro que hoy coincidimos


----------



## Elcanario

El fabuloso rancho (de la) Cuentacuentos.
Un saludo


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

@caro831 ¿Cómo quedó el nombre al final?


----------

